# Donating my harpsichord compositions



## chiavemagica (Sep 3, 2013)

I wish to donate the scores of my compositions, mainly for harpsichord. I hope you will play and share them so that my work won't be lost. 
You can find them in pdf at this link:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/bpm6dk2d8spxa7a/Compositions-by-ChiaveMagica.rar

Hope you will enjoy my baroque revisitations. 
Thank you. 
Yours sincerely,

Chiave Magica


----------



## chiavemagica (Sep 3, 2013)

*A few additions to my harpsichord compositions*

Hello, the latest version of my "Aria with 99 variations" for harpsichord is freely available here:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/bpm6dk2d8spxa7a/Compositions-by-ChiaveMagica.rar

Hope you will enjoy my works.

Chiave Magica



chiavemagica said:


> I wish to donate the scores of my compositions, mainly for harpsichord. I hope you will play and share them so that my work won't be lost.
> You can find them in pdf at this link:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/bpm6dk2d8spxa7a/Compositions-by-ChiaveMagica.rar
> ...


----------

